# How much are old tivo boxes worth?



## weedman0121 (Feb 17, 2006)

Came across a lot of old tivos series 1 (about 24 units)...is it worth anything? Anyone willing to buy them off me? Need money for school.

Henry


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

If you can get $25 or more each, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They are wirh it to the Australian/NewZealand market.


----------



## weedman0121 (Feb 17, 2006)

mick66 said:


> If you can get $25 or more each, consider yourself lucky.


No way...I bet I can get more - I'm located in New York City...Someone offered me $37 for one already.

HJ


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

weedman0121 said:


> No way...I bet I can get more - I'm located in New York City...Someone offered me $37 for one already.
> 
> HJ


Then I guess you're lucky.


----------

